
The Road Not Taken: The Most Misread Poem in America - MagicPropmaker
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/09/11/the-most-misread-poem-in-america/#
======
masonic
(2015)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18380366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18380366)

130+ points

